
Alchemist Camp 2019 Year in Review - AlchemistCamp
https://questinglog.com/2019-year-in-review/
======
mswen
Thank you for sharing your business journey. I am curious about whether you
think the Amy Hoy course you reference would be useful for a fiction author in
building their fanbase?

~~~
AlchemistCamp
That one's hard to say... the course focuses intensely on learning how to
better understand your audience, but that audience doesn't sound like what
they'd recommend.

~~~
mswen
Thanks. My daughter is a productive novelist. She has published with 2
different independent publishers, as well as experimenting with self-
publishing another series. Her current publisher signed her to a 2 year
exclusive.

However, it appears that these smaller independent publishers are mediocre at
generating any significant audience. It feels like it is largely up to the
author to develop their own audience.

So I am always keeping my mind open to people who have overcome the starting
problem in terms of developing an audience or fan base even outside of
fiction.

~~~
AlchemistCamp
I'm not super knowledgeable about this, but I do know three people who are
reasonably successful non-fiction writers (2 traditionally published and the
3rd entirely on the kindle store).

One thing they've all told me is that one of every publisher's first questions
is something along the lines of, "How big is your email list?" The pretty much
want writers to have already built up their own audience online.

